#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Useful excel spreadsheets for Heat Exchangers

## Geordan Gimoto

Useful excel templates for Heat Exchangers :Offended: 

See More: Useful excel spreadsheets for Heat Exchangers

----------


## os12

Dear Geordan Gimoto,
Thanks a lot!

----------


## mazharshaikh

thanx

----------


## gpcshf

thank a lot

----------


## Syaefrudin

Thank you...

----------


## gpcshf

Thanks

----------


## jackofalltrades

reload

----------


## murali52

Thanks. Useful.

----------


## Naya Din

very basic calculations

----------


## Guillermo59

thanks

----------


## 101043728

Great work!!

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## bbcc

thank u...very much

See More: Useful excel spreadsheets for Heat Exchangers

----------


## Jeerapol

Thank you...very much, BRO...

----------


## baigang10

Thanks a lot.

----------


## Jeerapol

Thank you very much for your shared* BRO.

----------


## mdsamir.shaikh

Thanks

----------


## PTCVen01

Thanks a lot for sharing !!!!

----------


## ariek

thank you!

----------


## Prem_me

Thank you for sharing

----------


## sago

thx. for your share

----------


## liangmaoqian

Dear Geordan Gimoto,
Thanks a lot!

----------


## smarimuthu

useful excel spread sheet

----------


## 101043728

That's very useful.

----------


## realmmahesh

Thanks for the files. good ones

See More: Useful excel spreadsheets for Heat Exchangers

----------


## chz

Great work!!...thank a lot !!

Al

----------


## torque73

Thanks a lot!!!

----------


## tayssier

reload Please

----------


## irfpat

Not available for download please upload again

----------


## tvp100

> Useful excel templates for Heat Exchangers



great - thanks a lot!

----------


## crai0cata

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

